
Young children are willing to punish misbehavior, even at a personal cost - EndXA
https://www.nyu.edu/about/news-publications/news/2019/may/young-children-willing-to-punish-misbehavior--even-at-personal-c.html
======
bediger4000
I can confirm that my children (mostly) acted this way, until they were about
in 2nd grade. They'd accept the same punishment as they thought one of the
other kids should get. Unfortunately, they were also terrible judges of who
was guilty of an offense. It made for frustrating arguments.

